# Perception Sport Pescador 10 sit on top fishing kayak



## evelynevawatson (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello guys!What do you think about the Perception Sport Pescador 10 sit on top fishing kayak ?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It's a good kayak for protected waters like creeks, inlets and flats and it is good for freshwater. The stock seat isn't comfortable and you will get a numb butt after a few hours. A pad or better seat would help there. I got one so my 14 year old daughter can fish with me sometimes. She likes it and it is fairly stable for a short & narrow kayak. The one thing I really like about it is that it is very light. I can carry it on a shoulder.


----------

